# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 01:32)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2013*



*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 01:37)

Precipitação acumulada dia 18 de Janeiro de 2013
(<=90,0mm)







130,6mm - Cabril
125,4mm - V.N. Cerveira 
101,7mm - Ponte de Lima, Escola Agrícola
96,8mm - Cabeceiras de Basto
90,0mm - Penhas Douradas


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2013 às 13:39)

Alguém já viu o novo relatório mensal do IPMA? A estação de Faro (Aeroporto) já não aparece nos resumos mensais quando é assim é mais que certo o fim da estação. Agora, o Algarve tem a estação de Portimão como a principal. Mas eu continuo a incluí-la nos meus resumos mensais, embora com algumas falhas na precipitação, mas ainda vai registando alguma coisa, agora deixar a estação que é a referência do Algarve com médias climatológicas assim com essas falhas graves só em Portugal. Vergonhoso.

Antigamente, havia estações por todo o lado quando o país era mais pobre do que é agora, agora é lastimável que a maior parte das estações seja do IPMA, seja do INAG encontram-se completamente ao abandono. Mais valia, continuar com as velhas estações ir lá alguém registar os valores mas ao menos tínhamos as estações a funcionar, assim é mais a perda de um património rico que é a meteorologia.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

O mesmo aconteceu com a Serra do Pilar, aqui do Porto. Era a principal, a mais antiga, a quem tem normas de vários periodos, e abandonaram-na durante vários anos, trocando-a por Pedras Rubras (que mesmo assim apresentava falhas constantes).

Não gostei do novo boletim, nem do novo quadro de resumos. Nem as médias das normas colocaram para fazermos uma comparação. E o quadro é hediondo...


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2013 às 10:04)

Grande parte do território continental desceu ontem abaixo dos 0ºC.

Hoje penso que a madrugada foi ainda mais fria, para para já fica o mapa referente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

Carta histórica para Portugal Continental (todo o território com temperatura inferior aos 30 ºC negativos aos 500 hPa, dia 28 de Fevereiro de 2013_06h00UTC):


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

*Madeira, 3 de Março de 2013 (Precipitação acumulada)*


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada dia 18 de Janeiro de 2013
> (<=90,0mm)
> 
> 
> ...



como consegues ver esses mapas diários de precipitação?
Eu só consigo descortinar mapas de valores mensais.
Tens privilégios que o comum dos mortais não tem, ou está disponivel para todos?


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2013 às 00:22)

Nickname disse:


> como consegues ver esses mapas diários de precipitação?
> Eu só consigo descortinar mapas de valores mensais.
> Tens privilégios que o comum dos mortais não tem, ou está disponivel para todos?



São mapas diários que estão disponíveis na secção da agrometeorologia.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 15:36)

*TORNADO NO LITORAL NORTE
*

2013-03-11 (IPMA)

Durante a tarde e noite do dia 9 de março de 2013, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi condicionado por uma depressão centrada a noroeste da península Ibérica, com expressão em níveis altos da troposfera e em deslocamento para Sueste. Esta depressão transportava na sua circulação uma massa de ar polar marítimo, moderadamente húmido, com sucessivas linhas de instabilidade embebidas. A circulação era intensa, geralmente de Sudoeste aos vários níveis. Uma corrente de jato com orientação geral sudoeste-nordeste, situava-se sobre o centro-sul do território, forçando o escoamento em níveis elevados em particular sobre a região norte. Neste contexto, e sobre a orla costeira da região, a atmosfera apresentava alguma instabilidade. Observações mostram que na área, à superfície, o vento era fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, mas que, na camada entre esta e os 1000m acima, intensificava fortemente e rodava para sudoeste. Este tipo de variação do vento na vertical, designada em meteorologia por “veering” (rotação da direção do vento na vertical, no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio), acompanhada pela referida intensificação, terá sido decisiva para organizar a atividade convectiva.

Com efeito, durante a tarde e noite do mesmo dia, diversos relatos documentados mostraram a ocorrência de diversos fenómenos do tipo tornado no litoral Norte em associação a algumas células convectivas que afetavam a região. Pelos estragos que foi possível verificar pela análise de diversos documentos, admite-se que a intensidade destes tornados se deverá ter situado na gama T0-T1 (escala de Torro) equivalente ao nível F0 (escala de Fujita), ou seja, tendo associados ventos máximos instantâneos até 119 km/h.

Embora a instabilidade atmosférica não tenha sido substancial, a variação do vento numa camada muito baixa e outros mecanismos forçadores em níveis mais elevados, favoreceram a formação deste tipo de fenómeno. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/tornado.09.02.2013.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 20:29)

> *Quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental em Março de 2013*
> 
> Clima - precipitação 2013-04-03 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...pt/media/noticias/textos/clima.marco2013.html


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2013 às 14:23)

Os dados do CPC para Lisboa ( anomalias da Temperatura) estão todos errados.

Primeiro, eles usam dados do GC, e o GC não tem normais, só o Geofisico tem normais...não faço ideia onde eles vão buscar as normais para comparar com as temperaturas.

Depois...há claramente uma discrepancia enorme entre as anomalias que o CPC tem e aquelas que obtemos ao comparar a synop com as médias que o IPMA disponibiliza.

Reparem nas synops para Lisboa Geof http://www.mundomanz.com/meteo_p/yearrep?countr=PORTUGAL&ind=08535&year=2013&action=display

Janeiro com média de 12.5ºC está com anomalia de +1.2 face a 71-00 e +0.9 face a 81-10, eno CPC aparece uma anomalia de uns +1.5.

Se formos a ver a anomalia a 90 dias ( 1 jan-1Abr), temos anomalis de cerca de -0.26 face a 71-00 e -0.60 face a 81-10, mas segundo o CPC a anomalia é de +0.28.

E isto tendo em conta o Geof, porque o GC ainda é mais fresco umas boas décimas...

*ALGO DE ERRADO SE PASSA*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2013 às 15:18)

*Epá, calma...isto não é bem assim!*

A precipitação na minha zona não é nem de perto, nem de longe 500% superior ao normal.
Quando muito teria de rondar os 250%, pois o normal é de cerca 200 mm (ou um pouco superior). No total por aqui tivemos perto dos 500 mm (491 mm).

Para um valor de 400% (+/-) teríamos de ir ao mês de março de 2001, altura em que a estação do INAG no concelho registou 890 mm aproximadamente.

Penso que esta realidade aplica-se a grande parte da zona assinalada com valores de 500% no interior do litoral norte.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2013 às 13:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Epá, calma...isto não é bem assim!*
> 
> A precipitação na minha zona não é nem de perto, nem de longe 500% superior ao normal.
> Quando muito teria de rondar os 250%, pois o normal é de cerca 200 mm (ou um pouco superior). No total por aqui tivemos perto dos 500 mm (491 mm).
> ...



Aristocrata, Março tem perdido muita, mas muita precipitação.

Para teres ideia, em Portugal Continental, só Leonte e São Bento da Porta Aberta é que ultrapassam os 200mm (201,3 e 201,0mm respectivamente).

Na tua região, a estação de Fafe (259m) tem de média (71-00) para Março de 120,2mm e Penafiel (175m) 105,3mm.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Abr 2013 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> Aristocrata, Março tem perdido muita, mas muita precipitação.
> 
> Para teres ideia, em Portugal Continental, só Leonte e São Bento da Porta Aberta é que ultrapassam os 200mm (201,3 e 201,0mm respectivamente).
> 
> Na tua região, a estação de Fafe (259m) tem de média (71-00) para Março de 120,2mm e Penafiel (175m) 105,3mm.



Oh André imaginando a zona mais chuvosa a norte tenha de média por exemplo 200 mm, para ter ultrapassado em 500% como mostra essa figura tinhamos alguns sitios tinham que ter tido mais de 1000 mm de precipitação o que de certeza não obtiveram.
Penso que o máximo em precipitação poderá porventura ter chegado aos 500 mm e já estou a esticar muito .....
Algo de muito errado existe com esse mapa !


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2013 às 16:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh André imaginando a zona mais chuvosa a norte tenha de média por exemplo 200 mm, para ter ultrapassado em 500% como mostra essa figura tinhamos alguns sitios tinham que ter tido mais de 1000 mm de precipitação o que de certeza não obtiveram.
> Penso que o máximo em precipitação poderá porventura ter chegado aos 500 mm e já estou a esticar muito .....
> Algo de muito errado existe com esse mapa !



Aurélio,

Se Cabril (EMA), não chegou aos 600mm, pouco deve ter faltado. (É esperar pelo boletim mensal). Se a média mensal para Cabril for 120mm, então já estamos a falar dos 500%. 

Castro Laboreiro, superou os 500mm no dia 26. Depois ainda foram mais 4 dias de chuva. Não sei com quanto acabou Março, mas desde dia 1 de Janeiro já vai com 1355,0mm.
É provável que tenha superado os 600mm. Tendo em conta que o normal (Portelinha) são 144,4mm, então estamos a falar de 417%, tal como mostra o mapa.

Em Chaves, o normal para Março são 38,6mm. Basta que tenham caído 193mm que já estamos a falar de 500%.

Mas é esperar pelo boletim de Março.

Como disse, a única região que ultrapassa os 200mm em Março (71-00) é a zona mais húmida do Gerês (S.Bento da Porta Aberta/Leonte). Mas daí nunca vamos ter dados, pois desde 2002/2003 que as estações foram abandonadas.

PS: Não é assim tão raro essas duas estações ultrapassarem os 1000mm mensais. Em Leonte, entre 1941 e 2001 isso aconteceu 17 vezes, 9 das quais ultrapassou os 1200mm mensais.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2013 às 18:49)

Os valores de precipitação acumulados em Portugal Continental no mês de Março de 2013 oscilaram entre o mínimo de *105,8 mm* em Mirandela e os *572,0 mm *de Cabril.

Quem tem as normais de Cabril para o mês de Março faça o favor de publicar.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 10:14)

*Queda de neve em Maio 'não é inédita'*


> A queda de neve que está a ocorrer nas terras altas do continente “não é inédita” no mês de Maio e deve-se a uma massa de ar frio polar, disse à agência Lusa a meteorologista Margarida Simões.
> 
> A neve que caiu quinta-feira na Serra da Estrela, em plena primavera, levou ao corte de estradas no acesso ao maciço central, e hoje, segundo a meteorologista, já se registou queda de neve nas serras de Montemuro, distrito de Viseu, e Gerês, no Minho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2013 às 23:55)

*Dias de chuva em S. Miguel bateram recorde de 42 anos*

O arquipélago dos Açores registou "um fim de inverno e um início de primavera anormal", com a frequência de situações de chuva, por vezes intensa, durante vários dias, nomeadamente em S.Miguel. 
“Tivemos um fim de inverno e início de primavera anormal com a frequência de situações de chuva, às vezes intensa, por vários dias” afirmou o delegado regional dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Diamantino Henriques, acrescentando, por exemplo, que num período de 40 dias, choveu durante 30 em São Miguel, o que disse ter sido "um recorde dos últimos 42 anos". Diamantino Henriques falava à Lusa à margem das "Jornadas atlânticas – catástrofes e assitência a multivitimas", que decorrem até sábado em Ponta Delgada.
Em março, por exemplo, e devido a chuvas intensas, um deslizamento de terras no Faial da Terra, no concelho da Povoação, em São Miguel, provocou a morte a três pessoas. De acordo com o meteorologista, o arquipélago teve "um fim de inverno e início de primavera anormal", indicando que "em março foram emitidos cerca de 39 avisos de mau tempo" quando "a média é de pouco mais de três a quatro avisos naquele mês".
“É uma situação meteorológica recorrente e não podemos determinar um período certo para este tipo de situações, pois tem a ver com a própria dinâmica da atmosfera”, referiu, lembrando que os Açores "estão numa região atlântica com uma situação geográfica favorável para a ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos", nomeadamente chuvas intensas e ventos também intensos e agitação marítima, o que quando acontece de forma persistente "podem causar ou amplificar os efeitos" destas catástrofes, nomeadamente derrocadas.
Além disso, "podem também ocorrer situações pontuais que não são tão frequentes, mas que existem nos Açores, por exemplo, tornados", referiu.

Diário Digital com Lusa


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jun 2013 às 10:24)

Devemos estar mal habituados não ? então não é que basicamente Maio até foi um mês basicamente normalmente e até no Alentejo chegou a ser mais quente que o habitual ...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2013 às 13:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Devemos estar mal habituados não ? então não é que basicamente Maio até foi um mês basicamente normalmente e até no Alentejo chegou a ser mais quente que o habitual ...



Não digo que não estamos mal habituados, porque estamos.
Mas neste caso, se os papeis fossem invertidos, ou seja, anomalia de +2ºC no litoral oeste e anomalias de -1ºC no Alentejo, o mês de Maio continuaria a ser um mês normal (em termos de médias), mas ninguém se queixaria.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jun 2013 às 19:46)

AnDré disse:


> Não digo que não estamos mal habituados, porque estamos.
> Mas neste caso, se os papeis fossem invertidos, ou seja, anomalia de +2ºC no litoral oeste e anomalias de -1ºC no Alentejo, o mês de Maio continuaria a ser um mês normal (em termos de médias), mas ninguém se queixaria.



Sim André, porque com a choradeira que tem havido para aí nos media eu pensava que a anomalia seria pra aí uns 10º C na máxima, cheguei a ficar que era isso.
Aliás penso que se o interior tivesse com uns -5ºC de anomalia na máxima e o litoral com uns +5ºC (nomeadamente em Lisboa, Porto e claro Algarve), todos diziam que estava a ser um Maio espectacular, hum .... mesmo assim se calhar ainda não .....


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2013 às 21:09)

> *Verão chegou com a primeira onda de calor em Junho em quatro anos
> *RICARDO GARCIA 01/07/2013 - 19:19
> 
> *Em vários pontos do país as temperaturas estiveram sete a nove dias acima da média para este período.*
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...onda-de-calor-em-junho-em-quatro-anos-1598924


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

Afinal de contas parece que Junho graças aos ultimos 10 dias do mês até vai ter uma forte anomalia positiva na temperatura e ao que parece Julho poderá muito bem seguir o mesmo caminho.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2013 às 01:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Afinal de contas parece que Junho graças aos ultimos 10 dias do mês até vai ter uma forte anomalia positiva na temperatura e ao que parece Julho poderá muito bem seguir o mesmo caminho.



Não diria forte anomalia positiva, mas de uma considerável anomalia negativa, deve ter passado a um mês "normal". Pelo menos no que toca à região de Lisboa.

Até dia 24, Caneças seguia com uma média as máximas de apenas 21,3ºC. No entanto terminou o mês nos 24,1ºC. Nas mínimas passou de 13,1ºC para 15,0ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jul 2013 às 07:36)

AnDré disse:


> Não diria forte anomalia positiva, mas de uma considerável anomalia negativa, deve ter passado a um mês "normal". Pelo menos no que toca à região de Lisboa.
> 
> Até dia 24, Caneças seguia com uma média as máximas de apenas 21,3ºC. No entanto terminou o mês nos 24,1ºC. Nas mínimas passou de 13,1ºC para 15,0ºC.



Acho que vais ter uma supresa quando veres o relatório do IPMA !

Estes ultimos 10 dias fizeram grande mossa na média do mês, e a NOAA no que toca a 5 cidades tais como Bragança, Porto, Lisboa, Beja e Faro apresenta na temperatura média uma anomalia positiva na média da temperatura com especial relevo na zona do Vale do Tejo e Alentejo, e Grande Lisboa !


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 21:29)

> *Setúbal foi a cidade mais quente. Sines e Vila Real com recordes históricos*
> 
> Valor máximo de temperatura foi atingido este sábado em Setúbal com 42,4 graus. O calor fez os termómetros subirem aos 40,7 graus em Sines, batendo o recorde anterior de 40,3 graus. Várias regiões do país chegaram ou ultrapassaram os 40 graus, mas além de Sines só Vila Real bateu um recorde, chegando aos 38 graus, o maior valor de sempre para o mês de Julho que antes era de 37,1 graus, adianta o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> ...


Publico.pt


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2013 às 00:33)

> O mês de junho de 2013, em Portugal Continental, foi seco a muito seco e caracterizou-se por uma
> grande variabilidade dos valores da temperatura ar com ocorrência de períodos frios e períodos
> quentes.
> O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em junho, 15.26 °C, foi -0.17 °C inferior ao valor normal. Nos
> ...



Boletim IPMA


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2013 às 01:34)

*Temperaturas máximas dias 6 e 7 de Julho de 2013*

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL

-dia 7 de Julho:

1  Beja (Portugal) 41.2 °C  
2  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 41.1 °C  
3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 41.1 °C  
4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 40.6 °C  
5  Portalegre (Portugal) 39.8 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 39.5 °C  
7  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 39.2 °C  
8  Montijo (Portugal) 39.0 °C  
9  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 38.9 °C  
10  Viseu (Portugal) 38.9 °C  
11  Vila Real (Portugal) 38.3 °C  
12  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 37.9 °C  
13  Braganca (Portugal) 37.5 °C  
14  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 36.0 °C  
15  Monte Real (Portugal) 34.8 °C  
16  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 34.8 °C  
17  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 34.5 °C  
18  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 31.6 °C  
19  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 30.5 °C  
20  Sagres (Portugal) 27.7 °C 

-dia 6 de Julho:

1  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 40.7 °C  
2  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 40.6 °C  
3  Beja (Portugal) 40.4 °C  
4  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 40.1 °C  
5  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 39.8 °C  
6  Montijo (Portugal) 39.6 °C  
7  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 39.2 °C  
8  Portalegre (Portugal) 38.5 °C  
9  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 38.4 °C  
10  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 38.2 °C  
11  Vila Real (Portugal) 38.0 °C  
12  Viseu (Portugal) 38.0 °C  
13  Monte Real (Portugal) 37.6 °C  
14  Braganca (Portugal) 36.5 °C  
15  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 35.8 °C  
16  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 33.6 °C  
17  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 32.9 °C  
18  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 30.6 °C  
19  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 30.3 °C  
20  Sagres (Portugal) 27.5 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 02:18)

Máximas do dia 6 de Julho:







E no mapa, faltam pelo menos os dados de 5 estações que certamente também terão superados os 40ºC.
São elas Monção, Régua, Alvega, Pegões e Amareleja.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2013 às 08:40)

AnDré disse:


> Máximas do dia 6 de Julho:
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



E além dessas, também as estações de *Tomar*, *Coruche* e *Elvas*!


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jul 2013 às 18:24)

Alvega está on, está a marcar 42,4 na saída das 16h


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2013 às 23:54)

Portanto sem essas estações, ninguém conseguiu bater o recorde de Faro com 44,3ºC de temperatura máxima.


----------



## Costa (9 Jul 2013 às 00:39)

Recorde de quê?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2013 às 00:55)

Costa disse:


> Recorde de quê?



Temperatura máxima em Julho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

Agreste disse:


> Portanto sem essas estações, ninguém conseguiu bater o recorde de Faro com 44,3ºC de temperatura máxima.



E nem a mínima que essa será sempre nossa, nem mesmo Portalegre chega perto ao recorde absoluto de 32.2ºC de Faro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 12:06)

Agreste disse:


> Portanto sem essas estações, ninguém conseguiu bater o recorde de Faro com 44,3ºC de temperatura máxima.



No dia 7, houve 2 estações que andaram perto desse valor,nomeadamente  Mora(43,9ºC) e Alcacer do Sal (43,8ºC). Foi pena o facto de algumas estações estarem off,principalmente Alvega, acredito que essa tenha chegado a t.maxima de Faro,ou até mesmo ultrapassado esse valor,mas pronto é apenas uma opinião, infelizmente não temos dados para prova-lo.
Ontem a estação de Alvega registou 43,1ºC.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 14:11)

Não subestimo as capacidades da Amareleja mas as temperaturas do Vale do Guadiana não estavam tão intensas. Em Alvega acho que podem ter-se aproximado, os 43,9ºC de Mora permitem pensar nisso.

Não sei se a central termoeléctrica do Pego tem algum registo fiável de temperaturas.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2013 às 17:08)

*SAGRA: Boletim Agro-Meteorológico do Alentejo - Semana 01-07-2013 a 07-07-2013 *







Fonte: Centro Operativo e de Tecnologia de Regadio


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 22:14)

10,9ºC de mínima em Estremoz?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 22:26)

Agreste disse:


> 10,9ºC de mínima em Estremoz?



Tambem não entendo essas minimas...ainda para mais o Gerofil tem registado minimas tropicais em Estremoz.
Gostava de ver os locais exactos das estações e as instalações das mesmas...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2013 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tambem não entendo essas minimas...ainda para mais o Gerofil tem registado minimas tropicais em Estremoz.
> Gostava de ver os locais exactos das estações e as instalações das mesmas...



Olá; num tópico mais apropriado ficam os esclarecimentos:


 A tua estação meteorológica





*(Estação localizada a cerca de 8 km a sudeste de Estremoz)*

copyright © 2012 IPMA

SAGRA - Estação Meteorológica de Estremoz
Características da Estação (Datum 73) 	  	
- Latitude: 38º 52' 20'' N
- Longitude: 07º 35' 49'' W
- Altitude: 404 m


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 00:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; num tópico mais apropriado ficam os esclarecimentos:
> 
> 
> A tua estação meteorológica



Eu não duvidei dos teus dados, duvidei sim dos dados das estações SAGRA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2013 às 15:40)

Onda de Calor - Julho de 2013


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2013 às 01:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Onda de Calor - Julho de 2013
> 
> http://youtu.be/cQi26ihQ58Q



Então e os 40ºC da Serra do Pilar?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2013 às 08:54)

A temperatura mais elevada foi em *Mora*, *43,9ºC* ( 7/7/13).


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2013 às 10:29)

*Março foi o mês mais chuvoso em Lisboa desde que há registos*

Março foi o mês mais chuvoso em Lisboa e noutras sete estações meteorológicas desde que há registos, segundo dados do primeiro semestre de 2013 do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) avançados à agência Lusa.
No primeiro semestre de 2013, registaram-se oito fenómenos relevantes, segundo dados do IPMA, quase o triplo dos verificados em igual período do ano anterior, entre os quais ventos ciclónicos em vários pontos do país.
Março foi um mês excecionalmente chuvoso em todo o país, mas nas estações meteorológicas de Lisboa, de Coimbra, de Setúbal, de Portalegre, das Penhas Douradas, de Alvega, de Alvalade e da Amareleja foi mesmo o mês mais chuvoso desde que há registos.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2013 às 00:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura mais elevada foi em *Mora*, *43,9ºC* ( 7/7/13).



Afinal foi Tomar com 44,0ºC, de acordo com o boletim.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2013 às 00:37)

Skizzo disse:


> Afinal foi Tomar com 44,0ºC, de acordo com o boletim.



Pois parece que sim.
Pena não termos dados desse mesmo dia da estação de *Alvega*,lá a temperatura foi de certeza mais elevada que em *Tomar*.

Já agora,reparei que existem erros nas datas,por exemplo,o dia em que foram registados *43,9ºC* em *Mora*, e *43,8ºC* em *Alcacer do Sal*, foi no dia 7 de Julho, e não 8 como vem no boletim.
_______

Ficam os registos


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 11:41)

*Sábado (10 de Agosto)*

Estações com temperatura maxima = > *40ºC*

Lousã (Aerodromo): *43,4ºC*
Mora: *42,5ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *42,1ºC*
Alcacer do Sal (Barrosinha): *41,7ºC*
Santarém (Cidade):  *41,6ºC* 
Santarém (Fonte Boa) : *41,6ºC* 
Pinhão (Santa Barbara) : *41,4ºC*
Portel (Oriola) : *41,4ºC*
Portalegre (Cidade) : *41,0ºC*
Avis (Benavila): *40,7ºC*
Anadia: *40,7ºC*
Ansião: *40,6ºC*
Rio Maior: *40,6ºC*
Alvalade: *40,0ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*
____

*Alvega*,*Coruche*,*Amareleja*,*Monção*,*Tomar* e *Pegões*, entravam nesta lista,mas infelizmente não há dados.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 14:35)

*Domingo (11 de Agosto)*

Estações com temperatura maxima = > *40ºC*


Pinhão (Santa Barbara): *42,2ºC*
Monção (Valinha): *41,9ºC*
Mirandela: *41,4ºC*
Portalegre (Cidade): *41,0ºC*
Fundão: *40,2*
Portel (Oriola): *40,0ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 13:14)

*Segunda-Feira (19 de Agosto)*

Estações com temperatura máxima = > *40ºC*

*Portel,Oriola* : *41,6ºC*
*Viana do Alentejo*: *41,5ºC*
*Castro Verde,Neves Corvo*: *40,9ºC*
*Mértola,Vale Formoso*: *40,7ºC*
*Alcoutim,Martim Longo*: *40,6ºC*
*Alvalade*: *40,4ºC*
*Avis,Benavila*: *40,1ºC*
*Évora(Aerodromo)*: *40,0ºC*


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2013 às 13:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Segunda-Feira (19 de Agosto)*
> 
> Estações com temperatura máxima = > *40ºC*
> 
> ...



Onde é que vais buscar esses dados ?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2013 às 13:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Onde é que vais buscar esses dados ?



Aqui http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/index_dia.jsp


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2013 às 14:48)

*Terça-Feira (20 de Agosto)*

Estações com temperatura máxima = > *40ºC*

*Lousã (Aeródromo*): *42,1ºC*
*Castro Verde,Neves Corvo*: *42,0ºC*
*Viana do Alentejo*: *41,9ºC*
*Portel,Oriola*: *41,8ºC*
*Mora*: *41,2ºC*
*Avis,Benavila*: *41,1ºC*
*Évora (Aeródromo)*: *41,0ºC*
*Estremoz*: *40,8ºC*
*Mértola,Vale Formoso*: *40,4ºC*
*Pinhão,Santa Barbara*: *40,4ºC*
*Alvalade*: *40,1ºC*
*Ansião*: *40,1ºC*
*Fundão*: *40,0ºC*

*Quarta-Feira (21 de Agosto)*

Estações com temperatura máxima = > *40ºC*

*Amareleja*: *40,8ºC*
*Elvas*: *40,8ºC*
*Alcoutim,Martim Longo*: *40,4ºC*
*Mirandela*: *40,1ºC*

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 20:48)

Saiu hoje o boletim climatológico referente ao mês passado.

Alguns dados
















*Fonte*: https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...xhVDpU/cli_20130801_20130831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2013 às 12:37)

No boletim de Agosto há um erro na tabela da temperatura média do ar:






Em 2012, a anomalia de Agosto não foi de -2ºC. eheh! (Enviado e-mail para o IPMA a dar conta do mesmo).


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2013 às 12:46)

AnDré disse:


> No boletim de Agosto há um erro na tabela da temperatura média do ar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Valor correcto seria -0,14ºC !
É como digo eles não andam bem .... andam a trabalhar demais


----------



## Cadito (17 Set 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Alguem sabe onde poderei consultar os dados da estação meteorológica de Pitões das Júnias, no PNPG?

Desde já grato, cumprimentos.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Cadito disse:


> Bom dia. Alguem sabe onde poderei consultar os dados da estação meteorológica de Pitões das Júnias, no PNPG? Desde já grato, cumprimentos.



No SNIRH:

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685602

Mas penso que as estações meteorológicas automáticas do SNIRH já não se encontram monitorizadas...


----------



## Cadito (18 Set 2013 às 10:27)

Gerofil disse:


> No SNIRH:
> 
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685602
> 
> Mas penso que as estações meteorológicas automáticas do SNIRH já não se encontram monitorizadas...



Muito obrigado, Gerofil. Desconhecia por completo o sítio. 

Partindo do princípio que os dados são fidedignos, são muito interessantes. Infelizmente falta um dos parâmetros que mais me interessava, a temperatura.

Tenho a plena convicção que, e conhecendo muito bem o local, será dos sítios mais frios e chuvosos de Portugal.

Alguém saberá se existem alguns dados de temperatura disponíveis para a supracitada estação?

Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2013 às 11:21)

Cadito disse:


> Muito obrigado, Gerofil. Desconhecia por completo o sítio.
> 
> Partindo do princípio que os dados são fidedignos, são muito interessantes. Infelizmente falta um dos parâmetros que mais me interessava, a temperatura.
> 
> ...




Olá Cadito,

Pitões é sem dúvida um lugar frio, mas no que diz respeito à precipitação, está longe de ser dos locais mais chuvosos de Portugal. Isto porque tem toda uma Penada-Gerês que lhe serve de barreira à precipitação que por norma vem de Oeste/sudoeste.

Para teres uma ideia, fica uma comparação entre a aldeia de Pitões e a vila do Gerês:







Naqueles anos em que as estações funcionaram em simultâneo, a precipitação registada na vila do Gerês, foi quase do dobro da registada em Pitões. E a vila do Gerês não é o lugar mais chuvoso daquela região, embora esteja perto do Top.

Já agora, do lado português não existe nenhuma estação na região de Pitões, mas o meteogalicia tem uma a 7km da aldeia, situada junto à fronteira e a 1059m de altitude.






Link da estação. (Horas UTC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Set 2013 às 08:48)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Cadito,
> 
> Pitões é sem dúvida um lugar frio, mas no que diz respeito à precipitação, está longe de ser dos locais mais chuvosos de Portugal. Isto porque tem toda uma Penada-Gerês que lhe serve de barreira à precipitação que por norma vem de Oeste/sudoeste.
> 
> ...



Bom dia, AnDré.

Obrigado pelas informações. Sem dúvida que fiquei e ficarei a conhecer melhor a climatologia da região do PNPG.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2013 às 16:14)

Para aquele que era o Verão mais frio dos ultimos 200 anos, apressa-se para ter o 3º mês consecutivo bem acima da média, embora veremos como será agora a ultima semana que deve suavizar a anomalia na temperatura !


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2013 às 21:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Para aquele que era o Verão mais frio dos ultimos 200 anos, apressa-se para ter o 3º mês consecutivo bem acima da média, embora veremos como será agora a ultima semana que deve suavizar a anomalia na temperatura !



Suaviza mas é quase indiferente, tirando esta semana que começou tive grande parte dos dias mais de 30ºC LOL


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 12:53)

Ontem foi um dia bastante chuvoso em algumas zonas do país, tais como:

*Castelo Branco*: *67,2 mm*
*Guarda*: *62,7 mm*
*Viana do Castelo,Chafé*: *48,6 mm*


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2013 às 15:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem foi um dia bastante chuvoso em algumas zonas do país, tais como:
> 
> *Castelo Branco*: *67,2 mm*
> *Guarda*: *62,7 mm*
> *Viana do Castelo,Chafé*: *48,6 mm*



Vergonha é ver essas imagens por causa das estações estarem cheias de teias de aranhas ou folhas a entupir o pluviómetro, como por exemplo a estaçáo de Ponte de Lima e V.N. Cerveira


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2013 às 18:01)

1337 disse:


> Vergonha é ver essas imagens por causa das estações estarem cheias de teias de aranhas ou folhas a entupir o pluviómetro, como por exemplo a estaçáo de Ponte de Lima e V.N. Cerveira



Estive a fazer um mapa um pouco mais realista, utilizando os dados da precipitação de alguns locais cuja cobertura da rede do IPMA não funcionou/não existe.

O resultado foi o seguinte:






Dados utilizados:

Minho e Douro Litoral:
81,0mm - Paredes de Coura
76,4mm - Castro Laboreiro
71,6mm - Porto (Snifa)
66,7mm - Freamunde (Freamunde!Allez)
65,3mm - Paços de Ferreira (Aristocrata)

Meteogalicia:
Xurés: 44mm

Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo:
63,8mm - Covilhã (spiritmind)
51,6mm - Castelo de Vide
47,9mm - P.Douradas
46,2mm - Nisa
46,0mm - Pavia


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2013 às 18:47)

1337 disse:


> Vergonha é ver essas imagens por causa das estações estarem cheias de teias de aranhas ou folhas a entupir o pluviómetro, como por exemplo a estaçáo de Ponte de Lima e V.N. Cerveira



Mas é que é mesmo. Ontem de tarde reparei que a EMA de Anadia ainda não tinha acumulado nada. Fui lá (logo por sorte, quando acabo de chegar, começam as nuvens a descarregar, o que me fez estar à espera no carro à volta de 1h até ir tentar ver o que havia errado) e abri o pluviómetro; parecia um zoo lá dentro. Tinha uma aranha vermelha escura e teias a prender os copos basculantes que estavam todos sujos. Além disso havia o que parecia ser restos de ninhos de vespas em 3 cantos. Estava mesmo nojento. Limpei aquilo tudo e hoje já leva um acumulado de 42,7mm  Tem sido um dia bem chuvoso por lá.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Set 2013 às 00:15)

Estas imagens são gravemente incompletos.

Grande parte do NO teve cerca de 40 a 60mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 00:29)

Bom trabalho *André*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2013 às 17:28)

Beira Baixa e Alto Alentejo:
63,8mm - Covilhã (spiritmind)
51,6mm - Castelo de Vide
47,9mm - P.Douradas
46,2mm - Nisa
46,0mm - Pavia

E Castelo Branco também conta ,com 67.2mm...dados do IPMA.


----------



## Nickname (29 Set 2013 às 21:11)

Bela chuvada ontem em Viseu / Nelas


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 15:01)

*Precipitação registada no Algarve em Setembro:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2013 às 12:23)

O *IPMA* acaba de publicar/disponibilizar o boletim climatológico do mês passado.






link: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...wbhCJD/cli_20130901_20130930_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Costa (10 Out 2013 às 14:29)

Alguém consegue disponibilizar uma tabela que já andou por aqui com os extremos climatológicos para cada mês do ano em Portugal?


----------



## Skizzo (10 Out 2013 às 17:13)

Acho que os boletins mais antigos do IM, que continham mais info, têm esses dados.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2013 às 20:53)

A falta de manutenção de muitos pluviometros, acaba por criar uma grande e grave lacuna no que toca a valores e mapas da precipitação.

Os valores de precipitação das EMAs de Porto e Braga não constam neste boletim.
Ponte de Lima e Lamas de Mouro há muito que deixaram de transmitir dados.
Vila Nova de Cerveira também aderiu ao apagão.


Resultado só poderia ser o seguinte:







Isto, quando se sabe, pelos relatos feitos no seguimento do litoral norte do mês de Setembro, que a precipitação que caiu no Minho e Douro Litoral foi, em muitos locais, superior a 150mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Bom, parece que a Estação de Faro (Aeroporto) voltou ao resumo mensal será que é desta e será que o problema com o pluviómetro já está resolvido, ou vamos novamente assistir à mudança de estação para Portimão como aconteceu nos últimos meses. 

Enquanto isso anda aos saltos, a estação de Sagres morreu dia 27 de Setembro desde daí nunca mais transmitiu nada e já nem aparece no mapa do IPMA, mais uma.

Com as falhas que existem nas estações como vai ser a normal climatológica 1991/2020 no Algarve, quando existem falhas ao nível da precipitação em mais de 1 ano na estação referência para o Algarve?

Antigamente, Portugal tinha estações em todo o lado, veio a modernice das estações automáticas e foi a morte de uma rede fabulosa que tinhamos no país inteiro. Será que a manutenção custa assim tão caro, alguns casos é só limpar as teias e matar as aranhas e o problema está resolvido, ou então, voltemos ao antigamente e mande uma pessoa ir retirar os dados todos os dias às 10 h da manhã que é a hora que conta.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2013 às 21:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, parece que a Estação de Faro (Aeroporto) voltou ao resumo mensal será que é desta e será que o problema com o pluviómetro já está resolvido, ou vamos novamente assistir à mudança de estação para Portimão como aconteceu nos últimos meses.
> 
> Enquanto isso anda aos saltos, a estação de Sagres morreu dia 27 de Setembro desde daí nunca mais transmitiu nada e já nem aparece no mapa do IPMA, mais uma.
> 
> ...



Não percebo como o IPMA diz que choveu 13 mm no dia 28 em Faro ..... a menos que se explique por o IPMA usar a precipitação desde as 09h de um dia até ás 09h do dia seguinte, pois nos meus dados apenas constato 6 mm no dia 28 !

Seja como for nos resultados finais do mês de Setembro a mesma estação, que eu saiba apenas existe 1 aeroporto em Faro tem uma diferença de cerca de 6 mm no resultado final !


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2013 às 21:58)

AnDré disse:


> A falta de manutenção de muitos pluviometros, acaba por criar uma grande e grave lacuna no que toca a valores e mapas da precipitação.
> 
> Os valores de precipitação das EMAs de Porto e Braga não constam neste boletim.
> Ponte de Lima e Lamas de Mouro há muito que deixaram de transmitir dados.
> ...



No Porto choveu na ordem dos 150 mm segundo a NOAA !


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2013 às 22:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Não percebo como o IPMA diz que choveu 13 mm no dia 28 em Faro ..... a menos que se explique por o IPMA usar a precipitação desde as 09h de um dia até ás 09h do dia seguinte, pois nos meus dados apenas constato 6 mm no dia 28 !
> 
> Seja como for nos resultados finais do mês de Setembro a mesma estação, que eu saiba apenas existe 1 aeroporto em Faro tem uma diferença de cerca de 6 mm no resultado final !



Os valores medidos da precipitação e temperatura do IPMA são o que estão em vigor pela WMO, ou seja são das 09 UTC do dia X às 09 UTC do dia Y, por isso, é que os valores batem mal. Esses 13 mm ocorreram entre as 10 horas do dia 27 e as 10 horas do dia 28.

O Ogimet tem 29.4 mm no mês de Setembro em Faro (Aeroporto), o IPMA tem 29.1 mm no relatório mensal.

A estação que registou mais precipitação no Algarve foi a de Vila Nova de Cacela (DRAPALG) com 58 mm em Setembro.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2013 às 01:25)

Costa disse:


> Alguém consegue disponibilizar uma tabela que já andou por aqui com os extremos climatológicos para cada mês do ano em Portugal?



Aqui vai:


----------



## Skizzo (11 Out 2013 às 16:03)

Entretanto algum record foi ultrapassado desde 2007, ou ta tudo na mesma?


----------



## Cenomaniano (11 Out 2013 às 16:03)

Aurélio disse:


> No Porto choveu na ordem dos 150 mm segundo a NOAA !



Pelos _posts _atrás referidos espanta-me como é possível fazer "ciência" e publicar um relatório mensal (o IPMA é uma instituição pública que deveria servir os cidadãos que pagam impostos..) onde tais lacunas (ema's desligadas, ou com falta de manutenção) adulteram os resultados publicados. Como se fosse possível não ter chovido no litoral, tendo em conta que este estava na 1ª linha do trajecto da precipitação.
E assim se faz ciência em Portugal. 
Shame on you...


----------



## Skizzo (11 Out 2013 às 16:38)

e Outubro deve ficar com problemas outra vez (pelo menos no caso do Porto). De que adianta ter 3 EMA's no Porto se tão sempre a ter avarias? Mais valia fecharem a estação de P.Rubras e usarem o dinheiro nas estações de S.Pilar e S.Gens, para que emitissem a 100%, até porque são essas as 2 que têm normas climatológicas.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2013 às 19:20)

Skizzo disse:


> Entretanto algum record foi ultrapassado desde 2007, ou ta tudo na mesma?



Não sei... Teria que ir fazer uma pesquisa a fundo nos boletins desde então.
É que entre 2005 e 2006, aparecia em todos os relatórios esses valores. Depois deixou de se fazer isso.

Mas também convenhamos que:
As estações das P.Saúde e Lagoa Comprida - que por norma eram as que tinham os maiores valores de precipitação e temperatura mínima, já não existem.
Caramulo está mais tempo off, que on. E a Fóia, que também tem um bom potêncial para grandes acumulações de precipitação, joga no memso campeonato que o Caramulo.
Montemuro está às escuras assim como o Gerês.
Sendo que este último tem uma estação bem lá pertinho: Cabril. Estação essa que a 23 de Julho de 2009 registou 101,4mm de precipitação. Ultrapassando o até então recorde de Figueira Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## actioman (17 Out 2013 às 14:41)

Por cá têm sido uns meses para esquecer, com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação, isto relativamente aos últimos 6 meses.

Podem ver abaixo um gráfico com o histórico dos meus registos desde 2010.
E pelo que estou a ver este mês de Outubro, no qual ainda apenas registei 0,2mm de precipitação, caminha a passos largos para outro mês seco (sei que as mais recentes previsões são animadoras, mas enquanto não tiver os registos no meu histórico, não vou criar ilusões).







Abraço.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 13:07)

Houve, finalmente, uma filtragem em algumas estações que há muito estavam a condicionar o mapa de precipitação diário do IPMA:






Mas há ainda estações que, apesar de estar a contar, são reincidentes na pouca precipitação acumulada. Devem estar com uma anomalia nos pluviometros.

Exemplo de Viana do Castelo (cidade) e Viana do Alentejo.






O Cabo Carvoeiro continua entupido, e as RUEMAs de Lisboa acabaram por "descaracterizar" a precipitação caída ontem na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2013 às 14:27)

Ontem, foram registadas as primeiras minimas negativas deste Outono,valores normais, ainda assim fica a informação.


*Carrazeda de Ansiães*:* -0,7ºC*
*Bragança*: *-0,4ºC*






Outros registos da madrugada fresca/fria de ontem:

*Sabugal*: *0,7ºC*
*Chaves*: *0,8ºC*
*Montalegre*: *1,2ºC*
*Cabeceiras de Basto*: *1,9ºC*
*Dunas de Mira*: *1,5ºC*
*Aljezur*: *2,0ºC*
*Alcobaça*: *2,2ºC*

Vinhais, Lamas de Mouro, Miranda do Douro, Mirandela, Arouca, Alvega e Trancoso devem ter tido valores baixos, infelizmente não temos dados.

Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2013 às 19:36)

O boletim climatológico de Outubro do IPMA saiu e mais uma novidade colocam a estação de Faro no resumo e a precipitação é da estação de Loulé. Realmente, já não tenho pachorra, há mais 1 ano que os dados pluviométricos não entram nas contas do IPMA, da estação referência do Algarve. 

Eu, ainda pensei com a chuva que ocorreu tivesse acabado com a seca no Algarve, mas não continua em seca fraca o que é um pouco estranho, dizem que a precipitação foi normal, quando na região a maioria das estações ficaram acima da média. Uma coisa parece-me certa é que Novembro pode acabar com seca moderada no Algarve, não vejo nada de extraordinário nos modelos e o que vejo é sempre no final da run.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...SbSTsw/cli_20131001_20131031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2013 às 00:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O boletim climatológico de Outubro do IPMA saiu e mais uma novidade colocam a estação de Faro no resumo e a precipitação é da estação de Loulé. Realmente, já não tenho pachorra, há mais 1 ano que os dados pluviométricos não entram nas contas do IPMA, da estação referência do Algarve.
> 
> Eu, ainda pensei com a chuva que ocorreu tivesse acabado com a seca no Algarve, mas não continua em seca fraca o que é um pouco estranho, dizem que a precipitação foi normal, quando na região a maioria das estações ficaram acima da média. Uma coisa parece-me certa é que Novembro pode acabar com seca moderada no Algarve, não vejo nada de extraordinário nos modelos e o que vejo é sempre no final da run.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...SbSTsw/cli_20131001_20131031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Se reparares no mapa podes ver que a zona de Lagos e Aljezur tem cerca de 150 % da média (mas em relação a qual média afinal ?? ), a meio do Algarve cerca de 125% e depois a partir da zona de Quarteira cerca de 100% e VRSA cerca de 80% !
A mim parece-me claramente de acordo com o que tivemos !

Relativamente á questão da seca, não é apenas o que chove o unico factor de medição, trata-se um indice PDSI. E se não estamos em seca fraca não sei então o que isto é .... está tudo seco !


----------



## Skizzo (9 Nov 2013 às 15:46)

sem dados de temperatura para o Porto, quando foi um dos Outubros mais amenos. Falha grave.


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2013 às 16:26)

Skizzo disse:


> sem dados de temperatura para o Porto, quando foi um dos Outubros mais amenos. Falha grave.



Eu estava a contar com isso, realmente parece-me que o desvio das temperaturas mínimas em relação à normal foi bastante significativo. Tenho que me contentar com os dados do isep, então, mas o problema é que embora fiáveis, e mesmo mais coerentes em relação à cidade do Porto em si, estes não são dados considerados como oficiais. Falha gravíssima, mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2013 às 19:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Se reparares no mapa podes ver que a zona de Lagos e Aljezur tem cerca de 150 % da média (mas em relação a qual média afinal ?? ), a meio do Algarve cerca de 125% e depois a partir da zona de Quarteira cerca de 100% e VRSA cerca de 80% !
> A mim parece-me claramente de acordo com o que tivemos !
> 
> Relativamente á questão da seca, não é apenas o que chove o unico factor de medição, trata-se um indice PDSI. E se não estamos em seca fraca não sei então o que isto é .... está tudo seco !



Não concordo contigo, aliás o Sotavento as estações andam todas acima da média, a média que o IPMA refere-se é 1971/2000 o mapa refere isso, logo a média é de 63.3 mm da estação Faro/Aeroporto.

Fazendo um percurso pelas estações do Sotavento, tens os seguintes valores:

Olhão - 90 mm (142.2%*)
Tavira (CCVT) - 95.2 mm (150.4%*)
Vila Nova de Cacela/VRSA (DRAPALG) - 120.4 mm (190.2%*)
Junqueira/Castro Marim (DRAPALG) - 131.6 mm (207.9%*)

*com base da normal climatológica 1971/2000 da estação Faro/Aeroporto

Este Outubro foi um dos mais chuvosos dos últimos anos e com estas percentagens foi um mês normal, para mim, considero um mês chuvoso. Outra curiosidade, é na zona onde ocorreu mais precipitação, o IPMA coloca uma percentagem de 80%.


----------



## Costa (10 Nov 2013 às 20:44)

É triste ver uma região (Braga, Porto e Norte de Aveiro) do país que concentra 3.5 milhões de pessoas, 1/3 da população nacional, sem uma única estação activa de momento


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2013 às 01:24)

Costa disse:


> É triste ver uma região (Braga, Porto e Norte de Aveiro) do país que concentra 3.5 milhões de pessoas, 1/3 da população nacional, sem uma única estação activa de momento



De facto, isto não pode acontecer...


----------



## Skizzo (11 Nov 2013 às 02:52)

Tenho a certeza que Novembro vai ser o terceiro mês consecutivo com falhas no boletim do IM para o Porto e Braga


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2013 às 13:19)

Madrugada fria a de ontem (21-11-13)

Temperaturas inferiores a *0ºC.*

*Carrazeda de Ansiães*: *-5,6ºC*
*Sabugal,Martim Rei*: *-4,0ºC*
*Chaves (Aeródromo)*: *-3,0ºC*
*Viseu(cidade)*: *-2,6ºC*
*Dunas de Mira*:* -2,1ºC*
*Fundão*: *-2,1ºC*
*Aljezur*: *-2,0ºC*
*Portel, Oriola*: *-1,9ºC*
*Coruche*: *-1,5ºC*
*Moimenta da Beira*: *-1,4ºC*
*Lousã(Aeródromo)*: *-1,4ºC*
*Alcacer do Sal, Barrosinha*: *-1,1ºC*
*Elvas*: *-1,1ºC*
*Arouca*: *-1,0ºC*
*Vila Real(cidade)*: *-1,0ºC*
*Almada, Praia da Rainha*: *-0,9ºC*
*Alcobaça*: *-0,9ºC*
*Pinhão, Santa Barbara*: *-0,8ºC*
*Zambujeira*: *-0,7ºC*
*Vila Real*: *-0,6ºC*
*Anadia*: *-0,6ºC*
*Castelo Branco*: *-0,6ºC*
*Portimão (Aerodromo)*: *-0,4ºC*
*Montalegre*: *-0,2ºC*

Fonte: IPMA

Infelizmente, continuam a faltar muitas estações que certamente registaram valores negativos.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2013 às 13:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Madrugada fria a de ontem (21-11-13)
> 
> Temperaturas inferiores a *0ºC.*
> 
> ...



Bastou que o vento acalmasse durante essa madrugada, para potenciar algumas inversoes térmicas. Seria semelhante noutros dias, não fosse o vento..


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2013 às 18:58)

Resumo Novembro



> Novembro caracterizou-se como um mês frio e extremamente seco, com valores da temperatura do ar e da quantidade de precipitação inferiores aos valores normais.
> O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.75 °C,foi inferior ao valor normal em -0.62 °C. Os valores médios da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar também foram inferiores ao valores normais com anomalias de -1.02 °C e -0.20 °C, respetivamente. Desde 1931, valores da temperatura mínima inferiores
> ao valor médio de novembro de 2013 ocorreram apenas em cerca de 30% dos anos.
> A 2ª quinzena de novembro foi caracterizada por noites frias e dias frios, e pela persistência de valores muito baixos da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar. Os valores diários da temperatura (mínima e máxima) foram, na generalidade do território, inferiores aos valores que apenas ocorrem em 10% dos casos. Os valores baixos de temperatura foram acompanhados, nalguns dias, por vento moderado a forte o que originou um grande desconforto fisiológico.
> ...



Avarias totais em Braga, Pedras Rubras, Guarda e Geofísico. Avarias de precipitação em Aveiro e Portalegre.
Serra do Pilar e Gago Coutinho foram as substitutas utilizadas no resumo mensal.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2013 às 02:11)

Já agora, RIP Alvega,Mirandela,Pegões,Alvalade,Tomar, etc etc etc...


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2013 às 00:13)

O dia 24 de Dezembro foi um dia extremamente chuvoso na região norte e centro.
Houve várias estações - do IPMA e amadoras, a ultrapassar a barreira dos 100mm.

Devido às inúmeras estações fora de serviço, outras entupidas e ainda outras que parecem ter balançado com o vento, o resultado no mapa de precipitação diário do IPMA foi o seguinte:






Dados graves, que tentei corrigir:

Noroeste: Dados da S.Pilar (Porto) duvidosos; Braga, Ponte de Lima e Cabril sem dados. Usei portanto dados das estações amadoras, tendo em conta que P.Ferreira atingiu 140mm, Póvoa do Lanhoso também superou os 100mm. Braga andou perto dos 90mm.
No Gerês Espanhol também foram ultrapassados os 100mm junto à fronteira. (Entrimo, Xurés).

Centro Norte: Arouca, ainda que com falha numa hora, acumulou *118,6mm*.
Trancoso (estação amadora), chegou aos *111mm*.
Penhas Douradas não pode ter acumulado 0mm, visto que em redor da serra da Estrela a acumulação de precipitação andou entre os 70-100mm.

Centro Sul e grande Lisboa: Região de Leiria com valores duvidosos, assim como Rio Maior e Portalegre.
Santa Cruz e a Tapada da Ajuda parece que andaram aos tombos com o vento.
Corrigidos os valores de Almada/Margem Sul, através de alguns dados de estações amadoras.

Região Sul: Beja acumulou 21mm e não 0mm. Os dados de Portel também me parecem duvidosos.
Do Algarve, não há informações no que diz respeito ao seu interior. E portanto não fiz alterações.

Com tudo isto o resultado foi o seguinte:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2013 às 00:31)

Esta tarde vi o valor de Santa Cruz(aeródromo) 100,6 mm...surreal, a estacão amadora do wu fica 1.3 km da  estação do IPMA e registou 20,3 mm. 
Isto vai de mal a pior...

É uma pena a estacão do Cabo Raso continuar off,aquela zona deve ter tido rajadas superiores a 100 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2013 às 00:45)

Falando então no vento,no dia 24, a estacão do IPMA da *Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão*, registou a rajada mais intensa da rede(disponivel), uns belos 153 km/h !
A estação de *Portalegre* vem logo a seguir com 127 km/h!


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2013 às 01:11)

Boas.
Cheguei agora a casa e verifiquei que no dia 24 o vento atingiu os 68 km/h por volta do meio dia e o acumulado de precipitação ficou nos 21.8 mm
O rate máximo atingiu os 98.4
Boas festas a todos.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2013 às 10:13)

O André já corrigiu mais ou menos bastantes valores sendo que me parece claramente certo que Viana do Castelo deve ter passado claramente dos 30 mm, Porto obviamente teve bastante mais.
Santa Cruz e outras estações perto de Lisboa não tiveram nem 100 mm, nem na ordem dos 60 mm como mostra o gráfico.

Relativamente ao Algarve a chuva apenas chegou no dia 24 já depois das 00h, portanto já dentro do dia 25 !

Seria interessante se o IPMA corrigisse mais tarde estes valores mas infelizmente duvido que o façam. Há uns dias mandei um email a questionar os valores de Castro Marim, mas não obtive resposta, ou seja,  "Parede estás-me a ouvir ? "


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2013 às 11:26)

A estação de Faro/Aeroporto registou ontem 32.3 mm.

*Mapa de precipitação (25/12)*







O mapa está correcto no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2013 às 14:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando então no vento,no dia 24, a estacão do IPMA da *Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão*, registou a rajada mais intensa da rede(disponivel), uns belos 153 km/h !
> A estação de *Portalegre* vem logo a seguir com 127 km/h!


Em termos de rajadas posso confirmar que o registo é correcto, o de precipitação no entanto não é, mas a estação Portalegre (Cidade) pode servir de base, estava funcional.


----------



## CptRena (26 Dez 2013 às 17:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Seria interessante se o IPMA corrigisse mais tarde estes valores mas infelizmente duvido que o façam. Há uns dias mandei um email a questionar os valores de Castro Marim, mas não obtive resposta, ou seja,  "Parede estás-me a ouvir ? "



Período de Natal, os serviços ficam a meio-gás ou quase fechados mesmo


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2013 às 22:33)

Publico o mapa da precipitação acumulada no dia 24, *chamando a atenção para a necessidade da leitura das mensagens anteriores*.





Fonte: IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 13:21)

O boletim de Dezembro já está online.






Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...lFtrRo/cli_20131201_20131231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2014 às 14:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> O boletim de Dezembro já está online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só li o boletim na diagonal, mas...

*Porto (S.Pilar): 105,2mm* acumulados no mês de Dezembro?
Basicamente o mesmo que Lisboa! 

Não acredito que só as P.Douradas tenham superado os 300mm em Dezembro. No noroeste ficou muita precipitação por contabilizar...


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2014 às 19:08)

Quando tens grande parte das estações no norte avariadas, é o que dá.

E temperatura no Porto mais uma vez sem dados. Inadmissivel para a segunda cidade do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

A tradição manteve-se mais um Dezembro abaixo da média nas temperaturas, foi o 11º ano consecutivo. Fenomenal!

Quanto à seca manteve-se na maior parte do território, sendo moderada no Interior Alentejano e Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:33)

AnDré disse:


> Só li o boletim na diagonal, mas...
> 
> *Porto (S.Pilar): 105,2mm* acumulados no mês de Dezembro?
> Basicamente o mesmo que Lisboa!
> ...



Eu superei largamente isso LOL, tal como Cerveira, Ponte da Barca, Gerês, Monção, Braga. AS EMAS também estão quase todas desaparecidas do mapa, bem que preferia pertencer á galiza no que toca á meteorologia, tou farto da incompetência do nossos instituto, é uma vergonha!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2014 às 22:31)

1337 disse:


> Eu superei largamente isso LOL, tal como Cerveira, Ponte da Barca, Gerês, Monção, Braga. AS EMAS também estão quase todas desaparecidas do mapa, bem que preferia pertencer á galiza no que toca á meteorologia, tou farto da incompetência do nossos instituto, é uma vergonha!



Pois olha que eu fui á procura das estações amadoras e desde já digo-te que não foi nada fácil, separar o trigo do joio, sendo que a maior parte delas fiquei com a "pulga atrás da orelha" e algumas com valores demasiados altos tive que ir analisar e reparei que foram invadidas pelo rio, tenho uma com quase 2000 mm de chuva em Dezembro, e tenho outras com 400, ou acima dos 300 mm mas quase 200 ou até 300 mm num dia apenas. Essas foram para o lixo. 

Fazendo uma apanhado e uma interpolação deu logo para separar em Dezembro o Minho do Alto Minho, e o Douro do Minho.
De forma geral essas estações no no Grande Porto tiveram entre 100 a 140 mm de precipitação, que posso estender junto á costa até Viana do Castelo. A zona de Paços de Ferreira apresenta mais de 300 mm de precipitação com dados fiáveis e depois aquela zona de Braga e Guimaraes também não foge muito desses valores.

Esses locais que mencionas onde vais buscar os valores. Eu foi ao *Wunderground*


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

AnDré disse:


> Só li o boletim na diagonal, mas...
> 
> *Porto (S.Pilar): 105,2mm* acumulados no mês de Dezembro?
> Basicamente o mesmo que Lisboa!
> ...



Ris-te .... pois olha que as estações do Wunderground, percebi que existiu uma diferença enorme entre Minho e Douro em Dezembro, bem como Minho e Alto ou Interior do Minho.

Na zona do Litoral Norte e grande Porto fiz uma interpolação e os valores fiáveis variaram entre 100 a 150 mm em Dezembro. Em Viana do Castelo é semelhante mas desconfio dos dados. No Alto Minho tal como Braga, Guimaraes, Paços Ferreira e outro sitio existiu valores superiores a 200 mm acumulados com maior destaque Paços Ferreira. Existem outras muito acima disso mas foram invadidas pelas ribeiras.

Houve mesmo grande diferença entre Minho e Douro, acredita !

EDIT: Contudo devido á localização que é uma zona de Serra, e salvo minha memória pareceu-me que a estação teve falhas mas não me parece que tivesse excedido os 160 mm .....


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Ris-te .... pois olha que as estações do Wunderground, percebi que existiu uma diferença enorme entre Minho e Douro em Dezembro, bem como Minho e Alto ou Interior do Minho.
> 
> Na zona do Litoral Norte e grande Porto fiz uma interpolação e os valores fiáveis variaram entre 100 a 150 mm em Dezembro. Em Viana do Castelo é semelhante mas desconfio dos dados. No Alto Minho tal como Braga, Guimaraes, Paços Ferreira e outro sitio existiu valores superiores a 200 mm acumulados com maior destaque Paços Ferreira. Existem outras muito acima disso mas foram invadidas pelas ribeiras.
> 
> ...



Aurélio,
Lá porque a estação se chama Serra do Pilar, não significa que fique numa serra. 
A estação não fica longe da Ponte D. Luís I, junto ao mosteiro. 
Estação essa que acumulou 5mm num dia extremamente chuvoso.

O Snifa, estação de referência para o Porto, acumulou 202,2mm.
O ISEP, não tem os dados todos, mas pelo gráfico também lhe contas 200mm. (Pelo gráfico a precipitação ronda os 200-210mm).






Acumulou quase 80mm, no dia em que a S.Pilar acumulou 5mm. 

Póvoa do Lanhoso, só no dia 24 acumulou 118,1mm. Esteve o resto do mês off.

Tens que ter o cuidado de ver se essas estações estiveram ligadas o mês todo.
Há muitas estações no Minho. Mas quase nenhuma tem dados contínuos.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

AnDré disse:


> Aurélio,
> Lá porque a estação se chama Serra do Pilar, não significa que fique numa serra.
> A estação não fica longe da Ponte D. Luís I, junto ao mosteiro.
> Estação essa que acumulou 5mm num dia extremamente chuvoso.
> ...



Pois é um problema a consulta de estações, as do IPMA estão off ou quase, as amadoras nem sempre tem dados correctos, e assim torna-se muito dificil se perceber o quanto choveu num mês !
E entrar dentro da estação e olhar as páginas todas e verificar se tudo correr bem é complicado ....

Penso exequivel a moderação criar uma ferramente que mostre os dados dos users que dispõe de estações neste Forum ...

* Desculpem a minha ignorância mas jamais pensei que Serra do Pilar não fosse uma serra, mas nunca fui para essa zona do País *


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

De dizer ainda que não houve uma única estação no Gerês a funcionar.
Aliás, desapareceram todas. Portelinha, Lamas de Mouro e até Cabril.
A rede do INAG, desapareceu entre 2010 e 2012. O IPMA parece ir pelo mesmo caminho.

Restam as amadoras.
A estação do Minho, em Melgaço, acumulou 280,7mm em Dezembro. E como se sabe, Melgaço, situada no vale do Minho, nem é um local com muita precipitação - quando comparado com o resto do Minho.

Taipas, Guimarães - uma estação que funcionou o mês todo, acumulou 335,5mm.
Valor idêntico ao de Paços de Ferreira: 356,1mm.

No distrito de Viseu, Vouzela, a funcionar o mês todo: 304,3mm.
Covilhã, estação do ACalado: 315,7mm.

Etc...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

AnDré disse:


> De dizer ainda que não houve uma única estação no Gerês a funcionar.
> Aliás, desapareceram todas. Portelinha, Lamas de Mouro e até Cabril.
> A rede do INAG, desapareceu entre 2010 e 2012. O IPMA parece ir pelo mesmo caminho.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro AnDré,

O mês de Dezembro foi realmente bastante chuvoso tanto no Baixo Minho como no Alto Minho e ultrapassou-se nesta região de forma geral a barra dos 300 l/m2 sem qualquer dúvida!!! Só quem vive por cá sabe bem o que digo!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2014 às 10:13)

Aurélio disse:


> * Desculpem a minha ignorância mas jamais pensei que Serra do Pilar não fosse uma serra, mas nunca fui para essa zona do País *


Aqui na minha freguesia tenho o Monte do Pilar, que tecnicamente deveria chamar-se Serra e não Monte pois tem 530 mts de altitude (eu estou no limite mais baixo da freguesia a 292 mts de altitude).

Quanto às diferenças dentro do *Douro Litoral*, elas são grandes entre as zonas do litoral e do interior, claramente com maior precipitação, temperaturas mais altas ou mais baixas (verão\inverno).
O mesmo se passa no Minho....


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 10:58)

Deve estar a decorrer um programa qualquer de manutenção das estações. No Algarve também desapareceram quase todas e em vários outros pontos do país. A rede que conhecíamos está a menos de metade.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2014 às 11:13)

Agreste disse:


> Deve estar a decorrer um programa qualquer de manutenção das estações. No Algarve também desapareceram quase todas e em vários outros pontos do país. A rede que conhecíamos está a menos de metade.



Sim, está Agreste. Chama-se contenção de custos !

Além disso já há muito tempo existe também um problema relacionado com a rede Wireless ou coisa do género, e com a TMN que permitia o lançamento online dos dados das estações, entre muitos outros problemas.

Penso ser urgente que se requalifique o nosso IPMA, pois este ultimo ano em termos de dados tem prestado um péssimo serviço.

PS: Falta a manutenção das estações, a recolha dos dados, a verificação e validade dos dados recolhidos, ect ....
Como havia referido havia questionado o valor de Castro Marim, mandei email para eles, pois bem, nem me dera resposta.
Se é assim que acham que nos forneçem um bom serviço nos ignorando sigam em frente, pois assim mais vale acabarem logo com o Instituto e pararem de lançar avisos patéticos como lançaram ainda neste ultimo evento, quando todos nós que andamos nesta vida já sabiamos o que ia acontecer...
Já que estou numa ondas de criticas gostava de saber o que a protecção civil fez para minimizar os estragos que esta ondulação fez.

Não se salva as barracas, mas pelo menos se tinha conseguido salvar a maior parte do material que foi destruido tais como cadeiras, mesas, arcas e acessorios.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 11:23)

Não podemos viver sem um organismo semelhante ao IPMA que estude a meteorologia e organize níveis de aviso às populações. Temos a gestão do nosso próprio território que não é nada pequeno e ainda sobre ele temos obrigações internacionais junto da organização meteorológica mundial. Se não ocuparmos o nosso espaço, outros o farão. 

Foi lançado em 2011 um programa de voluntariado para manutenção das estações. As estações a que me candidatei não precisavam de voluntários. 

É certamente algum programa de manutenção das estações. Em breve elas voltarão a estar disponíveis.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2014 às 11:31)

Agreste disse:


> Não podemos viver sem um organismo semelhante ao IPMA que estude a meteorologia e organize níveis de aviso às populações. Temos a gestão do nosso próprio território que não é nada pequeno e ainda sobre ele temos obrigações internacionais junto da organização meteorológica mundial. Se não ocuparmos o nosso espaço, outros o farão.
> 
> Foi lançado em 2011 um programa de voluntariado para manutenção das estações. As estações a que me candidatei não precisavam de voluntários.
> 
> É certamente algum programa de manutenção das estações. Em breve elas voltarão a estar disponíveis.



Em 2011, pois bem estamos em 2014, e a prova que não existe nada basta olhar para as estações, metade já estão off há séculos.  Esse programa foi para a gaveta. Epá nem que fosse lá alguém verificar se existe teias de aranha, ou simplesmente retirar o valor que esteja lá dado que em alguns casos nem é problema de manutenção, mas sim de transmissão de dados, senão como é que eu conseguia ir a outros sites e verificar o valor da estação do Aeroporto de Faro, não inviabilizando algum dia em que não funciona mesmo ....


----------



## james (9 Jan 2014 às 12:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aqui na minha freguesia tenho o Monte do Pilar, que tecnicamente deveria chamar-se Serra e não Monte pois tem 530 mts de altitude (eu estou no limite mais baixo da freguesia a 292 mts de altitude).
> 
> Quanto às diferenças dentro do *Douro Litoral*, elas são grandes entre as zonas do litoral e do interior, claramente com maior precipitação, temperaturas mais altas ou mais baixas (verão\inverno).
> O mesmo se passa no Minho....



Bom dia , caro aristocrata ,

Pelos vistos temos uma especie de conterraniedade , pois os meus avos maternos eram de Penamaior , ja fiz muitas caminhadas ai no Pilar .

Eu sempre considerei o Pilar uma serra , alias na minha perspetiva e um contraforte da Serra d Agrela .

No Minho , se comparar o litoral com as grandes serras do interior , claro que nestas ha muito mais  precipitacao .  

Agora , tendo eu vivido na transicao litoral - interior e agora no litoral  ,posso dizer que a diferenca e insignificante  quer em temperatura quer em precipitacao . Isto falando do Minho . 

Agora no Douro Litoral  e capaz de ser diferente . Eu tenho familia ( nisto e uma vantagem ter familia espalhada ) no sul do Douro Litoral e aqui noto uma grande diferenca com Pacos Ferreira .


----------



## james (12 Jan 2014 às 14:40)

So para completar o meu raciocinio relativamente as diferencas climaticas Minho versus Douro Litoral  e que apesar de serem duas regioes vizinhas ha uma diferenca de orografia entre as duas que faz toda a diferenca .  

Enquanto o Douro Litoral e formado por uma planicie litoral , uma regiao de transicao litoral - interior constituida por um grande planalto com uma cota media de 300 - 400 metros de altitude e as grandes serras interiores , o Minho  ( da cidade de Esposende ate Moledo )  e formado logo a partir da costa por montes e vales  ate as serras interiores . 
No Minho existe apenas uma curtissima faixa costeira acidentada que  faz fronteira logo com uma linha montanhosa com altitudes que variam entre os 300 e os 800 metros a medida que se vai para norte . 

E por esta razao que no Douro Litoral a diferenca em relacao a precipitacao e temperatura e mais acentuada nas regioes litoral / Interior do que no Minho , que e mais aproximada .  

Estas diferencas eu tenho observado um pouco a olho no Douro Litoral  , enquanto no Minho tenho observado com duas estacoes meteorologicas que possuo . uma no litoral e outra numa regiao de transicao litoral - interior .


----------



## GCCordeiro (14 Jan 2014 às 15:20)

Boa Tarde!

Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar registos de temperaturas (média, máxima e minima)!?

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2014 às 15:23)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar registos de temperaturas (média, máxima e minima)!?
> 
> Obrigado



Na página do IPMA no seguinte endereço:  Monitorização do Clima de Portugal


----------



## GCCordeiro (14 Jan 2014 às 16:00)

Mas as localidades são limitadas...


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2014 às 16:24)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Mas as localidades são limitadas...



São sempre limitadas. Vê aqui também:
http://hurricane.ncdc.noaa.gov/pls/...atasetabbv=DS3505&countryabbv=&georegionabbv=


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2014 às 16:25)

(Não sei se será o tópico certo)

Informação Bioclimatológica de Portugal Continental

http://home.isa.utl.pt/~tmh/aboutme/Informacao_bioclimatologica.html


----------



## GCCordeiro (15 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Pronto, agora mais dificil, como é que eu sei quantos dias fez sol ou chuva numa determinada localidade!?


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mai 2014 às 21:44)

Afinal quais foram os recordes absolutos para as estações de Monção-Valinha e Pinhão Santa Barbara é que há muita contra informação e subjectividade nestas duas estaçoes em Pinhao na norma1931-1980 aparece  nos boletins 42 graus mas depois em conversa falam em 46  afinal qual foi o maior valor registado nesta estação? seria interessante saber qual o maior valor de temperatura registado oficialmente na região Norte.
Não pretendo com este post levantar qualquer debate nem levantar um assunto polémico mas apenas  esclarecimento.


----------

